

Show HN: We built Pipe in 48 hours using Singly, Node.js & Ember.js - sinak
http://pipeapp.co/

======
josegonzalez
Application Error: <http://cl.ly/1c393d1e451x0P000s2h> Nodefail?

A writeup somewhere about what you went through to build this, as well as your
team's background and previous experience would be cool.

~~~
dmragone
Yeah - thanks for pointing that out. We're pitching in 45 minutes, but will
aim to get some posts up describing our experience.

You can check <http://blog.pipeapp.co> (we need to connect it to the live app
still so there's links between, but I've been posting about our experience)
for the time being.

Thanks for asking!

~~~
chucknelson
You posted to HN before your pitch? Did you need the site live to pitch? Isn't
that risky?

...unless you needed HN traffic for that voting link, then it makes sense I
guess ;)

~~~
pragone
It seems to be quite a bit more stable.... found and fixed the main bug that
was causing it to crash.

------
BryanB55
Interesting, but I personally don't see a need for it. If I haven't talked to
one of my contacts in a while its most likely because they have nothing to
offer me and I dont need to...Or maybe you just need a better sales page to
pitch the benefits to me.

~~~
dmragone
Keeping up with a professional network can be a lot of work. The idea is that
Pipe breaks this down into one person to contact each day. It's not going to
be for everyone, but for people that want a little push each day reaching out
to the people they've lost touch with.

For me, as a transplant from the East Coast to SF, there are high school
friends, college buddies, and plenty of colleagues that I don't talk to
regularly. Pipe will tell me which one person to reach out.

------
gueno
Your font doesn't look good on my browser (Chrome v19 on Windows 7) :(
<http://screencast.com/t/DPuvV2Z9>

------
dmragone
The singly hackathon has been a blast. I'm on the Pipe team and am happy to
answer any questions you have about our experience and what we built.

~~~
syassami
getting an application error, here comes the hn crowd.

~~~
dmragone
yeah, we're working on that - sorry!

------
EMRo
It doesn't work for me. The screen that should be showing my contacts is
blank. Tried reloading, skipping. No fez.

~~~
pragone
So currently what we didn't make clear (and will fix soon) is that you need to
be signed in with LinkedIn in order for it to populate. Our apologies!

------
pragone
We have a rare bug that pops up from time to time that I'm trying to catch, so
bare with us through this

------
justinkelly
auth page has font issues on chrome-20/windows xp

refer: <http://minus.com/lbrEHujglOtZHm>

~~~
jblock
Same here; I can't read it.

~~~
Destroyer661
Ditto, Chrome 19.0.1084.52 m/Win7

------
wavephorm
I don't get it. Sounds like you want me to target one person to spam or stalk
each day. But if I already don't talk to these people now then why should I do
it through this website?

~~~
chrischen
Nowhere does it mention stalking or spamming.

However, that being said, it still seems easier and more practical for me to
pick some random person from my social networks myself if I really wanted to
do this.

~~~
gingerjoos
Does it take someone at random? I thought it would use some algorithm based
on, say, frequency of contact.

